# The first session questionnaire



## watermelongun (Sep 23, 2007)

Basically, I went to start therapy again yesterday. They gave me a bunch of forms and sent me into the waiting area to fill them in. One of them was the customary questionnaire on how you're feeling/have felt with the "Seldom" to "Most of the time" multiple choice answers. I then had to go back in the room with the woman whilst she read my responses stating "yes, I have thought of suicide" (I'm being treated for depression as well, I'm such a healthy person) I was just wondering if anybody else found this sort of humiliating? It's been bugging me ever since, just wanted to see if anyone felt the same? :/

Hope this is the right forum btw.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sounds pretty standard to me.. assuming the woman was the therapist. It was really hard and embarrassing for me too seeing as it was the first time I was telling anyone about my problems. That's what yr there for though and it does get easier


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It's not the easiest thing to fill out, but your therapist needs to know what is going on in order to help.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It's not the easiest thing to fill out, but your therapist needs to know what is going on in order to help.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

o


----------

